# Your neck of the woods...



## mhambi (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm a new member here, thought this would be a good way to introduce myself, get to know others...

Post a couple of pics of 'your neck of the woods', and maybe a little bio...


I live in Central Utah.  Been burning wood all my life.  Been working on a log home for the past 3 years or so.  Just purchased a 28-3500 from Englander.  I'll have to do an 'install' thread soon.  But since this is the Picture Perfect section of the forum... on with the pics!


This is where I go get wood.  Lots of beetle kill.  Mostly Englemann Spruce.  I also cut a fair amount of Juniper (which I prefer)







This is what my driveway looks like in the winter.






This is close to where I 'work'






And my giant wood pile, that I currently live in...


----------



## SKIN052 (Sep 14, 2010)

This is where i grew up, the place where I live now is nice but it does not lend well to photo's.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow mhambi- makes me want to go back and visit the Northwest


----------



## mhambi (Sep 14, 2010)

SKIN052 said:
			
		

> This is where i grew up, the place where I live now is nice but it does not lend well to photo's.




Newfoundland?


Cool!  That's one area of the world I've never spent time in.


----------



## allhandsworking (Sep 14, 2010)

It must suck living in such a place!


----------



## wood spliter (Sep 14, 2010)

Welcome aboard. I went skiing in Utah before I was married. I wish I could get out there in the fall. It looks beautiful I loved it when I was there.


----------



## Xena (Sep 14, 2010)

Shots around my hood. I'm in the burbs around 15 miles South of Boston, MA.














My house:


----------



## cptoneleg (Sep 14, 2010)

I hope that cat from NYC was kidding I cain't think of worce place to live. Looks beautiful ther in Utah.Welcome.                                                            

       Cpt.


----------



## SKIN052 (Sep 14, 2010)

mhambi said:
			
		

> SKIN052 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, the rock I grew up riding a boat and Quad, did not get my Drivers license till I was 26. Not allot of need for it in my hometown.


----------



## mhambi (Sep 15, 2010)

cptoneleg said:
			
		

> I hope that cat from NYC was kidding I cain't think of worce place to live. Looks beautiful ther in Utah.Welcome.
> 
> Cpt.





No, he's right!  Utah is a horrible, horrible place to live.  No one should even consider it!   ;-) 


Nice pics, Xena and Skin!



Here's another from about 5 miles away from where I grew up  (SW. Utah)


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 15, 2010)

Xena- my wife is from Norwell.  We got married in Scituate (near the Norwell line)


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 15, 2010)

Took this in Westford, MA





Took this off the 93 bridge going to Boston on a business trip one time





Wilmington, MA





I think of winter when I see this- taken in Bedford, MA





Wilmington, MA


----------



## cptoneleg (Sep 15, 2010)

Yep this is one beautiful country.                            

      God Bless America


----------



## Delta-T (Sep 15, 2010)

cptoneleg said:
			
		

> Yep this is one beautiful country.
> 
> God Bless America



I agree, except Moss Point, Mississippi. No offense to anyone from there.


----------



## woodsman23 (Sep 15, 2010)

My backyard, south western ny as the seasons change


----------



## Bobbin (Sep 15, 2010)

I love that series, Woodsman.  Do you swim in that pond, too?


----------



## Bobbin (Sep 15, 2010)

OK, these are a couple of years old but every autumn carries the same delight:

















September and October are two of the finest months of the year in my area.


----------



## allhandsworking (Sep 16, 2010)

cptoneleg said:
			
		

> I hope that cat from NYC was kidding I cain't think of worce place to live. Looks beautiful ther in Utah.Welcome.
> 
> Cpt.


yes just kidding NYC does have some fine point but i am a country boy at heart!


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 16, 2010)

Bobbin said:
			
		

> OK, these are a couple of years old but every autumn carries the same delight:
> . . .
> 
> September and October are two of the finest months of the year in my area.



My wife agrees with you . . . Fall is her favorite time of the year . . . no bugs, warm days, cool nights, good weather.

Me . . . I like all the seasons . . . well except for Black Fly Season . . . heck I even like Tourist Season and Mud Season . . . but I can't stand Black Fly Season.


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 16, 2010)

Yep, black fies, and no-see-um's, and skeeter season, too. Although, skeeters were barely noticed this year. 
Great pics Bobbin. Bev and I have been noticing more color change the last several days, mostly the Maples. We both love the cooler days and evenings. 
I don't have any pics from this year yet, guess I should get on that. :red:


----------



## mhambi (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice pics all.



Here's a sunset pic from the 'Skyline Drive' about 20 minutes from my house.  Elevation: 9000'.  This is the plateau where I cut wood.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 17, 2010)

This is our driveway


----------



## onion (Sep 17, 2010)

St. Patrick's Day 2010


----------



## Bxpellet (Sep 19, 2010)

Heres my neck of the woods,


----------



## allhandsworking (Sep 19, 2010)

onion said:
			
		

> St. Patrick's Day 2010


"Now yer feckin talk in lad"


----------



## allhandsworking (Sep 19, 2010)

BXpellet said:
			
		

> Heres my neck of the woods,


"oh silver beach"! Pd n fd land!


----------



## Bxpellet (Sep 19, 2010)

At the end of Indian Trail, Silver Beach I lived there for 12 years If you weren't from the area you would never know it was there!!


----------



## allhandsworking (Sep 19, 2010)

BXpellet said:
			
		

> At the end of Indian Trail, Silver Beach I lived there for 12 years If you weren't from the area you would never know it was there!!


A really nice spot!


----------



## North of 60 (Sep 19, 2010)

My frozen tundra flatland neck of da woods. Sorry for all the igloos blocking the view. %-P 
Cheers


----------



## stee6043 (Sep 19, 2010)

Attached is a shot of my home from last winter.  This was a heavy first snow as evidenced by the trailer full of wood still in the driveway...


----------



## stee6043 (Sep 19, 2010)

And here...guardian of my woodpile.


----------



## begreen (Sep 20, 2010)

Lately we have had fog, rain, sun, you name it. Here's what we've been seeing.

Edit: Just added the last shot. It's taken around the corner from here.


----------



## Pagey (Sep 20, 2010)

Love that first pic!  It looks very cool and crisp.  Summer is never ending this year.  Supposed to top out in the lower to mid 90s this week.  That's easily 12-14F above average.  I am beyond ready for fall weather.  Hell, we might skip fall and go straight into winter, kinda like we did with spring this year.  However, it's been a spectacular year for seasoning the ole red oak!


----------



## mhambi (Sep 24, 2010)

This was from the back door of my office a week or so ago.... it's coming...


----------



## SolarAndWood (Sep 24, 2010)

mhambi said:
			
		

> This was from the back door of my office a week or so ago....



Your employer has great vision.  Not sure I'd get anything done with that to look at though.


----------



## High_Iron (Sep 30, 2010)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> mhambi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree. i just made that pic my desktop. thanks!


----------



## mhambi (Sep 30, 2010)

High_Iron said:
			
		

> SolarAndWood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cool!  That's Mt. Timpanogos.  Here's another shot of it I took a year ago...







Great pictures everybody... thanks for posting them!


----------



## flusher17 (Sep 30, 2010)

This is the view of Lake Placid from the top of Whiteface Mtn.


----------



## lfunk11 (Oct 7, 2010)

my spot in the woods


----------



## smokinj (Oct 7, 2010)

Corn!


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 7, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Corn!



I didn't know corn could grow into rounds that thick. looks almost like wood.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 8, 2010)

Well here's some pics . . . not really pretty ones . . . no mountain scenes or scenes from the coast . . . and the leaves are falling off pretty quickly thanks to the recent wind and rain . . . and it's not a Taj Ma Hal . . . but it's my little slice of heaven. . . .


----------



## muncybob (Oct 8, 2010)

north of 60 said:
			
		

> My frozen tundra flatland neck of da woods. Sorry for all the igloos blocking the view. %-P
> Cheers



Reminds me of Emerald Lake........just absolutely beautiful country up there!


----------



## cptoneleg (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice place Jake send one more photo of that woodshed looks like a 4 bay, and full and ready to burn.                                            

       Cpt.


----------



## gibson (Oct 9, 2010)

What an awesome slideshow that would make.  Thanks to everyone who contributed, east coast, mid-west, mountains, and west.


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Oct 9, 2010)

Jake I have garage envy!


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey, a fellow Utahn! I knew there had to be one other person from around here!

Here are some pics I took up in Little Cottonwood Canyon last November, just after our first good snowstorm-


















~Rose


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 10, 2010)

cptoneleg said:
			
		

> Nice place Jake send one more photo of that woodshed looks like a 4 bay, and full and ready to burn.
> 
> Cpt.



I recently posted a few pics of my woodshed . . . I think they're in the "Wood Shed" forum . . . which would be appropriate. . . . and yes . . . 4 bays . . . enough for two years worth of wood.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 10, 2010)

BucksCoBernie said:
			
		

> Jake I have garage envy!



HehHeh . . . that was one of my requirements when my wife and I were looking for our house many years back . . . I said I wanted at least a two-bay garage since I hated brushing snow and scraping ice off my car before heading to work . . . while I don't like the roof style (would have preferred a matching roof line to that of the house) I do like the over-sized garage since it means I can fit 4 cars and my ATV inside . . . and still have space for a work bench and room above for storage.


----------



## chatsworth (Oct 12, 2010)

Beautiful pictures guys! I'm new here...from Nashville. The colors are starting to change, but I don't have any pictures yet. Hopefully, this weekend


----------



## basswidow (Oct 12, 2010)

Might not guess this is New Jersey.  The applachian trail runs thru these parts and we do have ski resorts.  Not like the mountains out west,  but nice just the same.  It's nice having 4 seasons.

Also a picture of the swans in the pond at the bottom of my driveway.  They are starting to lose their brown.  And my guard dog.  Got to love an electric fence and plenty of yard for the dog to run in.


----------



## North of 60 (Oct 12, 2010)

RoseRedHoofbeats said:
			
		

> Hey, a fellow Utahn! I knew there had to be one other person from around here!
> 
> Here are some pics I took up in Little Cottonwood Canyon last November, just after our first good snowstorm-
> ~Rose



OK, your gonna have to call that your 1st snow dusting. Nice pics though. ;-)


----------



## ChillyGator (Oct 13, 2010)

Couple of local pictures:  Plantation Pines.....Wacissa River Spring Run......Under the Gun.....Apalachicola Bay Black Drum (Brother & Friend)


----------

